# Greetings



## bassclef (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, I found this forum today and wanted to share. I hope to find other local hobbyists to talk shop with and share wisdom..

I have a new 55 Gallon plant setup. It has been going for a couple weeks now.









Flickr

It has pressurized CO2 with a JBJ regulator/solenoid w/bubble counter. The reactor is an Aquamedic Reactor 500 attached to a micro-jet pump. 30 bubbles per minute.

The lighting is a retrofit 4x65w 6700k power compacts. It is installed in a reflector in my wood canopy. Two bulbs run 12 hours, the other 2 run 4 hours for peak daylight.

Substrate is a 1-inch layer of flourite with a 1/2-inch layer of natural gravel on top.

Filtration is 2 Aquaclear 50's.

Fertilization consists of Flourish Iron (twice daily), Flourish Trace (every other day), PMDD without trace elements (6mL daily)

Species: Egeria densa (anacharis), cabomba caroliniana (green cabomba), echinodorus amazonicus (amazon sword), rotala indica, rotala macranda, microsorum pteropus (java lace fern), vesicularia dubyana (java moss), glossostigma elatinoides (baby tears)

Fish: various tetra species, algae shrimp, otocinclus


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Welcome to the group. Find Nikolay on here and join the club there are monthly meetings and other events.

The web page is www.aquatic-plants.org.

Ben


----------

